# AMD im Q3 2016: Hohe Verluste trotz Umsatzplus



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q3 2016: Hohe Verluste trotz Umsatzplus*

					AMD konnte im dritten Quartal 2016 ein Umsatzplus vorlegen, muss aber dennoch einen hohen Verlust verbuchen. Nachdem im vergangenen Quartal erstmals seit Langem ein paar US-Dollar verdient wurden, läuft es nun angesichts der wenig rosigen Aussichten für das kommende Quartal auf ein Jahresdefizit hinaus.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q3 2016: Hohe Verluste trotz Umsatzplus*


----------



## Kondar (21. Oktober 2016)

> AMD war hier zuletzt sehr aktiv und zahlte  606 Millionen US-Dollar Schulden zurück, womit nun noch 1,362 *Milliarden  *US-Dollar Schulden offen sind.



*Seufts*
Viel mehr fällt mir da nicht ein.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Oktober 2016)

Zen kommt praktisch in letzter Sekunde (vor dem Absaufen), eigentlich schon 1-2 Quartale zu spät um den Positivtrend nicht zu unterbrechen. Fataler wäre aber eine hastig auf den Markt geworfene Plattform mit Bugs, die kostpielig wäre.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Oktober 2016)

GF ist nach wie vor ein Klotz am Bein für AMD. Man hätte sich im Nachhinein wohl früher und kompletter von der Fertigungssparte trennen müssen, bzw. hätte sie beizeiten verkleinern sollen.


----------



## ZeroCool261 (21. Oktober 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Zen kommt praktisch in letzter Sekunde (vor dem Absaufen), eigentlich schon 1-2 Quartale zu spät um den Positivtrend nicht zu unterbrechen. Fataler wäre aber eine hastig auf den Markt geworfene Plattform mit Bugs, die kostpielig wäre.



mit einem Teil des Geldes werden wahrscheinlich auch Anteile bei GF gekauft nur mal so


----------



## Brunftzeit (21. Oktober 2016)

Mein oller Haswell leistet gute Dienste. Seit dem seeligen AMD 64 (K8) hab ich keinen AMD mehr im System gehabt. Davor diverse Athlon. In den letzten Jahren hab ich den hauptsächlich in Systemen für Bekannte eingebaut wo ich weis das die eh nur surfen, schreiben oder Sprachen lernen. Günstige CPU, guter Kühler, gutes Standardnetzteil, SSD. Für relativ wenig Geld quasi lautlose PC's gebaut der klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten. Aber für meinen Zock-PC kamen die Bulldozer, etc. nie in Frage.

Ich hoffe doch sehr das ZEN hier wieder Impulse liefern kann auch mal einen AMD zu kaufen, vor allem mit mehr als 4 Kernen, zu einem interessanteren Preis als ihn Intel bietet. Für Spiele wie Star Citizen, die wohl sehr gut skalieren werden, sicherlich interessant. Sie müssen sie ja nicht direkt verramschen aber unter 400 €, was in etwa der kleinste 6-Kerner von intel ohne Plattform kostet, wäre schon was.


----------



## Bevier (21. Oktober 2016)

Abbau der hohen Schulden ist eindeutig positiv zu sehen, dass im Endeffekt ein Minus dabei rauskommt, leider etwas unschön. Dafür kann man umso positiver ins Jahr 2017 sehen, wenn AMD nach ewigem Stilstand endlich wieder konkurrenzfähig würde.

Anfangs war ich etwas enttäuscht, da AMD letztlich im GPU-Bereich dem Konkurrenten fast das gesamte Feld kampflos überließ (vermutlich waren sie aber selbst davon überrascht, wie schnell nV im von ihnen anvisierten Mainstreamsegment mit der 1060 aufschlug). Dass die Vegas so lange auf sich warten lassen, ist jetzt ein großes Problem und mMn ein Riesenfehler aber andererseits muss auch Zen im Januar auf der CES vorzeigbar sein...

Wobei, wäre nicht gerade die Show in Las *Vega*s perfekt um Vega vorzustellen? ^^


----------



## azzih (21. Oktober 2016)

Quartalsverlust heisst gar nix. Im Endeffekt kann das auch durch Umstrukturierung, Schuldenabbau, Investitionen etc. entstehen.  Schulden/Verluste sind nicht automatisch was Schlechtes, sondern für Firmen und Staaten auch ein Mittel um Zukunftspläne  zu realisieren.

AMD hat mit der RX Serie und der Konsolenbelieferung grad mehr positives laufen als noch vor Jahren


----------



## Linmoum (21. Oktober 2016)

Die Zahlung an GloFo hat man natürlich zu einem schlauen Zeitpunkt gewählt.  Insgesamt auf jeden Fall sehr ordentliche Ergebnisse, AMD ist auf einem guten Weg.

Deutliche Umsatzsteigerung
Schuldenabbau von über 600 Mio. Dollar
Deutliches Umsatzplus bei der Semi-Custom-Sparte
Steigende GPU-Verkäufe, Polaris kommt gut an
Stärkere Investitionen in R&D

Die erwarteten -18% in Sachen Umsatzrückgang wären, im Vergleich zum Q4 '15, trotzdem immer noch ein Plus von >10%. Die Richtung stimmt, mit ZEN und Vega sollte man dazu noch mehr beitragen.


----------



## Palmdale (21. Oktober 2016)

"So legt auch der operative Gewinn der Sparte von 86 auf 136 Milliarden US-Dollar zu."

Kleiner Fehler, AMD ist nicht Apple. Das hier sind Millionen, nicht Milliarden 

@topic

Rosig ist was anderes. Bis sich ZEN bemerkbar machen wird, dürfte locker noch bis Q2/2017 dauern. Und bei GPUs oberhalb der 350€ überlässt man erneut einem Konkurrenten wie analog der CPUs lange Zeit das Feld. Man kämpft halt leider gegen zwei Schwergewichte, die jeweils nur einen Markt bedienen, inklusive F&E. Jeder Fehler bei ZEN, jeder Fehler bei Vega bricht AMD das finanzielle Genick.

Wenn ich meinen Buchführungs-Prof noch recht in der Erinnerung hab, ist jeder Geschäftsbericht geschönt. Verlustreiche sind eigentlich weit mehr verlustreich, gewinnträchtige eigentlich noch mehr Gewinnträchtiger.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Oktober 2016)

Die ZEN Prozessoren kommen von GloFo ? Oh Oh ...


----------



## Mephisto_xD (21. Oktober 2016)

Bevier schrieb:


> Abbau der hohen Schulden ist eindeutig positiv zu sehen, dass im Endeffekt ein Minus dabei rauskommt, leider etwas unschön.



Glaubt Otto-Normalverbraucher. Aber Firmen, die Miese machen zahlen keine (oder viel weniger, je nach Staat) Steuern.


----------



## DrOwnz (21. Oktober 2016)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Glaubt Otto-Normalverbraucher. Aber Firmen, die Miese machen zahlen keine (oder viel weniger, je nach Staat) Steuern.



Danke,

sehr guter Schachzug von AMD die Zahlungen an GloFlo jetzt zu machen


----------



## Toxi1965 (21. Oktober 2016)

Weiß gar nicht was ihr wollte ? AMD ist auf dem richtigen Weg  , ich sehe das sehr positiv . AMD hat 606 Millionen Dollar an Schulden beglichen  von etwas über eine Millarde .Wenn die das ab jetzt jedes Jahr schaffen dann sind sie nach zwei Jahren Schuldenfrei . Jeder Konsumentenkredit läuft länger .... 

Wenn Jetzt noch der AMD Zen einschlägt und sich gut verkauft dann  ist doch alles tuti 

Also gute Nachrichten von AMD


----------



## PCIT (21. Oktober 2016)

Erstaunt mich immer wieder, wenn ich so Umsatzdiagramme sehe, wie klein AMD doch ist....1 Mrd Umsatz im Quartal, vielleicht mal 5Mrd pro Jahr.


----------



## IronAngel (21. Oktober 2016)

wenn man mal überlegt wie viel Strafzahlungen AMD schon hingelegt hat in den letzten Jahren, dann wird einen Schlecht. Sicher schon 1 MRD US Dollar oder mehr.


----------



## alm0st (21. Oktober 2016)

2017 könnte ein Wendepunkt werden. AMD ist spät dran mit Zen und Vega und die brauchen bei beiden unbedingt einen Erfolg. Ich glaube und hoffe immer noch dran. Lisa Su hat bisher vieles richtig gemacht. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Oromis16 (21. Oktober 2016)

Bitte bedenken: Die 600 Millionen wurden durch neu herausgegebene Aktien generiert, weswegen der Kurs Anfang September einen Satz nach unten gemacht hat.
Natürlich können die auch das theoretisch noch öfter machen, aber es hat halt nichts mit dem aktuellen Umsatz zu tun, sondern damit, dass man genügend Käufer hat, die zum entsprechenden Preis Aktien einkaufen wollen.

Ist ein bischen risikoreich, wenn man nicht aufpasst und Pech hat, dann kann das halt den Kurs dauerhaft stark nach unten drücken - war dieses mal glücklicherweise nicht der Fall. [Und andererseits sind niedrigere Schulden, damit niedrigere Zinszahlungen und damit weniger Verlust ja positiv aus Sicht der Aktionärs, das wiederum kann den Kurs steigen lassen]


----------



## Alreech (21. Oktober 2016)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Glaubt Otto-Normalverbraucher. Aber Firmen, die Miese machen zahlen keine (oder viel weniger, je nach Staat) Steuern.


? Wenn Gewinne versteuert werden dann zahlt eine Firma bei Verlusten natürlich keine Steuer.
Sie kann sogar im voraus gezahlte Steuern zurückverlangen.

Es gibt aber genügend andere Steuern die als indirekte Steuern auf die Produkte aufgeschlagen werden oder sich auf das Vermögen (Grundsteuer, Property Tax) beziehen.

Und egal was die Leute glauben: eine Firma die über Jahre mehr Geld ausgibt als sie verdient und durch Kredite oder Aktienausgabe die Differenz deckt steckt immer im Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Oromis16 (21. Oktober 2016)

Eine die das nicht tut und dadurch die eigenen Produkte vernachlässigt steckt noch in wesentlich größeren


----------



## Anchorage (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin momentan auf Intel und Nvidia unterwegs, allerdings wenn ZEN wirklich gut wird hat Intel absolut keine Chance mehr bei mir. Ich will AMD unterstützen allerdings mir dabei nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und da ich gerne PC Games Spiele ist AMD als CPU Unterbau momentan so
nicht zu gebrauchen, extrem viel TDP für zu wenig Leistung. Ich fühle mich eh schon mies genug Intel zu verwenden da ich damit zu einem Monopol beitrage ein gesunder Markt ist das beste was uns passieren kann. Was AMD allerdings Nvidia entgengesetzten will weis ich nicht Polaris bzw, RX 480 
ist ja alles schön und gut aber zu langsam wie ich finde zumindest für WQHD, die Karte wird von der nur 100€ teureren GTX 1070 regelrecht vernichtet da muss was kommen.Ich meine die 1070 hat je nach nach Spiel 65% mehr mehr Leistung z.b bei GTA 5 und das für nur 33,33% mehr Geld, Quelle ist ein Artikel von Guru3d.
Und ich hätte die RX 480 fast gekauft, allerdings ist es dann 1070 geworden die jetzt im Rechner meiner Frau werkelt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

Also aus Mitleid kaufen kann man sich eigentlich kaum leisten, außer man will weniger Leistung oder das insgesamt weitaus schlechtere Paket. 
Als Konsument schaue darauf, was mir für mein Geld am meisten bietet. Und wenn AMD da das Nachsehen hat, dann tut es mir zwar leid, aber ich bin eben auch Spieler und will mein Geld bestmöglich investieren.


----------



## Anchorage (21. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also aus Mitleid kaufen kann man sich eigentlich kaum leisten, außer man will weniger Leistung oder das insgesamt weitaus schlechtere Paket.
> Als Konsument schaue darauf, was mir für mein Geld am meisten bietet. Und wenn AMD da das Nachsehen hat, dann tut es mir zwar leid, aber ich bin eben auch Spieler und will mein Geld bestmöglich investieren.



Das wäre auch ziemlich dämlich so etwas zu machen, und deswegen meine ich ja das dass nur in frage kommt wenn AMD jetzt richtig was bringt mit ZEN.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

Und wieso solltest du dann wechseln? Deine Plattform dürfte ja noch ausreichen.
Leider bedeutet es für AMD, wenn sie "richtig was machen können" vermutlich maximal Gleichstand mit Intel...


----------



## restX3 (21. Oktober 2016)

AMD zerlegt sich selbst. Bin gespannt wie lange das noch gut geht.


----------



## Linmoum (21. Oktober 2016)

restX3 schrieb:


> AMD zerlegt sich selbst. Bin gespannt wie lange das noch gut geht.


Du hast aber mehr als nur die Überschrift gelesen, oder? Ansonst ergibt dein Beitrag keinen Sinn.


----------



## war666 (21. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man 1,36 milliarden schulden machen kann,alles halb so wild.


----------



## extravaganz (21. Oktober 2016)

Bevor AMD "pleite" geht, säuft eher die Deutsche Bank ab, wetten? 

AMD saniert sich mit eigenen Strategien so gut wie es eben geht. Der Börsenwert ist so hoch wie seit fünf Jahren nicht mehr. So schlimm wie alle Analysten (bzw. eher Foristen) behaupten, geht es AMD sicher nicht, denn sonst gäbe es wesentlich weniger Anteilseigner.


----------



## azzih (21. Oktober 2016)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan auf Intel und Nvidia unterwegs, allerdings wenn ZEN wirklich gut wird hat Intel absolut keine Chance mehr bei mir. Ich will AMD unterstützen allerdings mir dabei nicht ins eigene Fleisch schneiden und da ich gerne PC Games Spiele ist AMD als CPU Unterbau momentan so
> nicht zu gebrauchen, extrem viel TDP für zu wenig Leistung. Ich fühle mich eh schon mies genug Intel zu verwenden da ich damit zu einem Monopol beitrage ein gesunder Markt ist das beste was uns passieren kann. Was AMD allerdings Nvidia entgengesetzten will weis ich nicht Polaris bzw, RX 480
> ist ja alles schön und gut aber zu langsam wie ich finde zumindest für WQHD, die Karte wird von der nur 100€ teureren GTX 1070 regelrecht vernichtet da muss was kommen.Ich meine die 1070 hat je nach nach Spiel 65% mehr mehr Leistung z.b bei GTA 5 und das für nur 33,33% mehr Geld, Quelle ist ein Artikel von Guru3d.
> Und ich hätte die RX 480 fast gekauft, allerdings ist es dann 1070 geworden die jetzt im Rechner meiner Frau werkelt.



Naja du hast zwar recht das die GTX1070 deutlich leistungsfähiger ist, aber auch eben schon ein Stück teurer und definitiv keine "100€". Die billigste RX480 8GB Custom kostet 259€, die billigste 1070 398,95€. Das macht 140€ Differenz und dann gleich ganz andere Prozentangaben. 
Und TDP pro Leistung ist vollkommen okay bei der RX480. Das Ding genehmigt sich nur im Idle leider zu viel, ansonsten liegen diverse Modelle mittlerweile auch nur bei um die 160-170W unter Last und das ist im Grunde ziemlich genügsam. Das Geschwätz von viel TDP ist totaler Schwachsinn die Karte kann man mit jedem besseren 400W Netzteil betreiben.

Allerdings stimm ich dir generell zu das der Abstand Mittelklasse (RX480,GTX1060) zur oberen Mittelklasse (GTX1070) preislich nicht wirklich sehr gross ist.


----------



## matty2580 (21. Oktober 2016)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Auch im Geschäft mit den Grafikkarten lief  es dank Polaris besser, aber keinesfalls herausragend und die positiven  Effekte werden hier vom Geschäft mit Prozessoren direkt wieder  aufgefressen.


Wie von mir vermutet kann Polaris nicht den Erfolg der GTX 970 wiederholen, da Nvidia diesen Bereich mit ihrer sehr erfolgreichen GPU schon längst abgegrast hatte. Und von AMD selbst gab es ja auch die 290/390 (X) die rein von der Leistung her ähnlich war. Der Markt in diesen Leistungsbereich ist also schon gesättigt. 



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Neue Produkte hat man ebenso wenig - eigentlich hatte man damit gerechnet, dass AMD auch den SoC für Nintendo Switch stellt, aber hier ist Nvidia mit Tegra vertreten.


Kein Wunder wenn Bob Feldstein, AMDs Mann hinter den Konsolendeals, jetzt für Nvidia arbeitet.
AMDs Konsolenguru wechselt zu Nvidia - ComputerBase
Der wird auch zukünftig versuchen wieder einige Konsolendeals für Nvidia zu sichern.


----------



## Linmoum (21. Oktober 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie von mir vermutet kann Polaris nicht den Erfolg der GTX 970 wiederholen, da Nvidia diesen Bereich mit ihrer sehr erfolgreichen GPU schon längst abgegrast hatte. Und von AMD selbst gab es ja auch die 290/390 (X) die rein von der Leistung her ähnlich war. Der Markt in diesen Leistungsbereich ist also schon gesättigt.


Dafür, dass die 460/470 erst Anfang August kamen und es auch bei den Customs der 480 ähnlich aussah, war Polaris schon recht erfolgreich. Von gesättigt in dieser Preis- bzw. Leistungsklasse würde ich also nicht unbedingt sprechen.



> In graphics, we had a very strong quarter, with discrete GPU revenue and unit shipments growing by double-digit percentages sequentially and year-over-year. The launch of our expanded family of Polaris desktop GPUs, and our first full quarter of RX 480 sales drove our highest quarterly channel GPU revenue and ASP since early 2014. Radeon RX GPUs now account for more than 50% of our channel GPU revenue.


Edited Transcript of AMD earnings conference call or presentation 20-Oct-16 9:00pm GMT - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Rollora (22. Oktober 2016)

war666 schrieb:


> Wenn man 1,36 milliarden schulden machen kann,alles halb so wild.


1.36 Mrd schrecken mich absolut keineswegs, schließlich hat man jetzt mehr als 10 Jahre durchgehend Verluste oder nur ganz kleine Gewinne dazwischen gemacht.
Und davor, als es noch lief, gab es auch nie hohe Gewinne.


----------



## rum (22. Oktober 2016)

Find ich alles nicht wirklich schrecklich oder schlimm; mal schauen, was 2017 und 2018 wird. Soooooo viel Schulden abgebaut - echt krass!


----------



## Cett (22. Oktober 2016)

Oh wie ich mich auf den Tag freue wenn dann AMD endlich auch die letzte Stellung aufgeben muss und insolvent wird, da geben mir diese neuen Zahlen echte Hoffnung. Ich will endlich, dass ein Investor alles andere als die Ingenieurs Abteitlung fristlos kündigt und den Laden mal in allem unternehmerischen Dingen an die Hand nimmt um dann wieder ernsthaft am Markt agieren zu können. An alle Gutmenschen hier die AMD ach so gerne unterstützen wollen mit ihren Spenden: Ihr habt nicht kapiert, dass ihr hier einen schwachen Patienten nur unnötig versucht am Leben zu erhalten. Das Leben ist grausam und AMD hat es weder geschafft am Grafikkarten Markt noch am CPU Markt richtig landen zu können weder im Marketing noch im Budget Haushalt. Das sind alles Indizien für ein schwaches Unternehmen aber da sie so unverzichtbar sind für Intel und Nvidia, gibt es sie noch und mit neuem Geld und wirtschaftlichem Know-How durch einen Investor gäbe es wenigstens Hoffnung auf einen etwas belebteren Markt.


----------



## toni28 (22. Oktober 2016)

Und dann wieder Mondpreise an NV abdrücken müssen. Ja klar. 

BTW: Ich glaub, dass die PCGH-Benchmarks immernoch flawed sind. Mirrors Edge Catalyst und the Division spiel ich auf meiner 4GB 290X mit max Texturen in 3840x1640 bzw 3440x1440 - was ja eigtl. ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein sollte, oder?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

Regelt ME nicht automatisch Details runter?


----------



## Arkonos66623 (22. Oktober 2016)

toni28 schrieb:


> Und dann wieder Mondpreise an NV abdrücken müssen. Ja klar.
> 
> BTW: Ich glaub, dass die PCGH-Benchmarks immernoch flawed sind. Mirrors Edge Catalyst und the Division spiel ich auf meiner 4GB 290X mit max Texturen in 3840x1640 bzw 3440x1440 - was ja eigtl. ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein sollte, oder?



Kann man so nicht einfach sagen, PCGH testet ja auch mit aktiviertem Antialiasing usw. also bringt die Karten grundsätzlich an die Kotzgrenze. Klar kann man mit ner 290X in 4K Spielen, je nach dem wie man die Settings einstellt.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (22. Oktober 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie von mir vermutet kann Polaris nicht den Erfolg der GTX 970 wiederholen, da Nvidia diesen Bereich mit ihrer sehr erfolgreichen GPU schon längst abgegrast hatte. Und von AMD selbst gab es ja auch die 290/390 (X) die rein von der Leistung her ähnlich war. Der Markt in diesen Leistungsbereich ist also schon gesättigt.
> 
> 
> Kein Wunder wenn Bob Feldstein, AMDs Mann hinter den Konsolendeals, jetzt für Nvidia arbeitet.
> ...



Na das Nintendo Nvidias Mobiltechnik nutzt liegt wohl eher an der beschaffenheit der Konsole, die ja auf Mobilität gemünzt ist.... ansonsten hat nur AMD derzeit die möglichkeit APU´s herzustellen mit potenter Grafik die dazu noch recht kostengünstig sind. Von daher einfach die beste Wahl für stationäre Konsolen.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Oktober 2016)

Technisch war es bestimmt auch nicht dumm auf den neuen Tegra-Chip zu setzen.
Aber bei den Konsolendeals sind gute Kontakte eigentlich wichtiger.
Und die hat Bob Feldstein bei AMD geknüpft.
Also gut möglich das in der nächsten XBox oder Playstation wieder eine Nvidia GPU mit drin ist.


----------



## Oromis16 (22. Oktober 2016)

@matty2580
Wenn das mal klappt. Kann sein, dass dieser Mann momentan wirklich so einen Einfluss hat, dass er es bei Nintendo geschafft hat. Aber jetzt wo man erstmalig für alle drei großen Gamingplattformen (Xbox, Playstation, PC) eine einheitliche Basis hat kommt Nintendo und will mit einem komplett anderem System (ARM) die Publisher auf der eigenen Seite haben? Ich als z.B. EA hätte entsprechend ausgebildete Konvertierungsteams schon beim Release der neuen Konsolen rausgeschmissen, die brauchte ja keiner mehr. Ob die nur für Nintendo wieder so etwas aufbauen?


----------



## toni28 (22. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Regelt ME nicht automatisch Details runter?



Ja, aber das kann man abschalten (und ist bei mir auch deaktiviert)


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

toni28 schrieb:


> Ja, aber das kann man abschalten (und ist bei mir auch deaktiviert)


Selbst wenn, du hast uns nicht verraten ob du AA nutzt...


----------



## Zundnadel (23. Oktober 2016)

rum schrieb:


> Find ich alles nicht wirklich schrecklich oder schlimm; mal schauen, was 2017 und 2018 wird. Soooooo viel Schulden abgebaut - echt krass!


Wie gelesen es sind die Quartalszahlen .Wie Intel reagiert hat ist ja bekannt bei Amd wird der fall wohl ähnlich liegen .Mehr  Umsatz als  bei derMobilfunksparte sowie bei der Konsolendomäne geht ja nun Wirklich nicht .Ganz interessant: Steam Hardware Statistiken nach hat noch die Hälfte Dual cores im gebrauch und etwa 20% Oberklassen GPU s wovon ein grossteil nividia domäne ist vielleicht auch wegen der  970  gtx die neu um 250  euro erhältlich ist ??? . Statistik Interresierte können die genauen Prozente ja  mal selbst rausfinden representativ sind sie allemal im Gaming Hardware bereich .Ob die Zen Offensive daran viel ändert ???


----------



## rum (23. Oktober 2016)

Zundnadel schrieb:


> Wie gelesen es sind die Quartalszahlen .Wie Intel reagiert hat ist ja bekannt bei Amd wird der fall wohl ähnlich liegen .Mehr  Umsatz als  bei derMobilfunksparte sowie bei der Konsolendomäne geht ja nun Wirklich nicht .Ganz interessant: Steam Hardware Statistiken nach hat noch die Hälfte Dual cores im gebrauch und etwa 20% Oberklassen GPU s wovon ein grossteil nividia domäne ist vielleicht auch wegen der  970  gtx die neu um 250  euro erhältlich ist ??? . Statistik Interresierte können die genauen Prozente ja  mal selbst rausfinden representativ sind sie allemal im Gaming Hardware bereich .Ob die Zen Offensive daran viel ändert ???



Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich da was ändern wird.
Erstens werden viele 2017 ein CPU-Upgrade in Erwägung ziehen und es werden sicher nicht Leute sein, die ein halbwegs aktuelles Intelsystem Ihr Eigen nennen. Wozu auch? 5% mehr Leistung? 10% mehr Leistung? Wir haben aktuell so viel Leistung im Dekstop CPU Segment, dass sogar Betriebssysteme aktuelle Hardware ausnutzen. Da wird direkt beim OS Start die Platte gequält: Cortana, Usererfahrungsdingsbums, Netzwerkirgendwas; die CPU störts nicht, der User merkt das auch nicht, wenn eine SSD verbaut ist. Was heutzutage im Hintergrund läuft ging nur, weil CPUs und SSDs so stark sind (was ich ja auch gut finde, auch wenn ich nicht so recht weiß, wie ich die relle Leistung einer 1700€ Intel-CPU sinnvoll nutzen soll). Die ganze Dualcores oder gar noch Singlecores wollen aufgerüstet werden, DDR2-/DDR3-Ram inklusive und bisl modernere Schnittstellen sind auch mit bei (für SSDs, USB3.1(C), etc.)
GTX970: klar. Damals ein Superwurf von NVidia. wenn auch zum Kotzen, dass sie bei der Produktbeschreibung gelinde gesagt Ihre Kunden beschissen haben.
Aber sinnvoll nutzbare 3,5GB VRam als auch die Spiele-Rohleistung sind 2017/2018 Austauschwürdig, wenn nicht gar -notwendig.
Im letzten oder aktuellen PCGH-Heft stand/steht übrigens auch ziemlich ein kleiner Leistungsindex für GPU-Nutzende Anwendungen drin. Dort war die Fury X vorn, vor 1080, vor irgendwelchen Titans. Allerdings sind wir hier bei PC-Games-Hardware, nicht beim Fotografen-Software Forum für junge wilde


----------

